# Pine River Fishing



## Nesbo (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello all,

It's been awhile since I've posted here. I want to get back into trout fishing this spring and was curious about the Pine River on the east side of the state. Could someone PM me some possible access points to get in the river. I plan on wading if possible.

Thank you for your time,

Nesbo


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Please use Private Messages for any replies.


----------



## meeee (Oct 17, 2010)

Pm for access points? :sad:


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

PM for the Pine.


----------



## meeee (Oct 17, 2010)

Why ? For access points can find those on a map,


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Then get a map and find them. You can use Google maps for that, and keep the visibility off this site, which gets many thousands of views each day. In some small streams, just giving an access point can direct people to that portion of the stream, increasing pressure on a river/stream that can't handle a lot of pressure. 

Hey, I don't fish any of the Pines in the area you are asking about. I think everyone should just dish on access points for every honey hole they have, right here and now.


----------



## Nesbo (Jul 6, 2008)

You're right they are on maps, but it does not necessarily mean they are really accessible. I want to hear from people where I can get into the water without harassment from locals or others. Years ago I had some bad experiences on a trout stream in this region from the local law enforcement who happen to live on an access point. He decided to use "local justice" in order to deter people from parking at the access bridge. Some people may know what I am talking about.


----------

